# Concrete discoloration after drying



## j014k (May 31, 2016)

Hi!

After going through the new construction process for over a year, I know when things don't look right. :vs_worry:

I recently moved into my new home and we are currently having our driveway poured. Last week when our pads were poured, they dried two different colors. In the picture, the right side was poured before the left (maybe by an hour or so) and it was a very hot day. They were poured early morning. Before our concrete contractor left after everything was done, they sprayed a sealant on both sides, the right side being more dry than the left (this is what i think caused the discoloration on the left pad, that was not as dry as the right). They said it will go away eventually, and that it was because they poured them at two different times of the day.

I don't know what to think, but would just like to know what the discoloration is, why its there, and when it will go away. After building for over a year, we don't want the driveway to be the sore spot of our house :001_unsure:.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, what does it look like now ?


----------



## j014k (May 31, 2016)

This is what they look like now. This was taken today. The pads were poured last week.

When I mentioned it took over a year to build, I was just trying to stress that I haven't had any issues with the house, and don't want any issues with our freshly poured driveway.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i thought that was a "next day" pic.
i agree, that does look funny (not). 

where is that drive located ? it may matter.


----------



## j014k (May 31, 2016)

Pittsburgh


----------



## FullSwing (Dec 15, 2013)

Could be a problem with the sealer if it was sealed when wet because the water has a harder time evaporating. Give it another week and see if it lightens, concrete will lighten alot in the next month........unfortunately the concrete is too new and this is one of those things that only time will tell. Check back in and let us know with some updated pictures a bit further down the road.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

could also be a problem with: 
time of day;
cement in silo may be from a different supplier;
stopped for lunch;
new finisher that day;
2nd truck late;
hot load;
sun on or off;
wind on or off;
water slightly off;
water added at site;
sealer applied different times;
ad infinitum

there are so many variables in conc that its even impossible to get 1 successive loads to have the same appearance


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Contractors absolutely right nothing to worry about, give it a couple of weeks and they will both match, you said it was a very hot day, might they have sprayed a curing compound instead of a sealer?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Probably a cure and seal, 309 spec. It should cure out to match, but the darker areas are generally how it looks when finish finishing on a hot day where water is sprinkled on to the (rapidly drying) surface, and it brings up a little more cream.


----------



## ChanceProject (Dec 19, 2020)

j014k said:


> This is what they look like now. This was taken today. The pads were poured last week.
> 
> When I mentioned it took over a year to build, I was just trying to stress that I haven't had any issues with the house, and don't want any issues with our freshly poured driveway.





j014k said:


> Hi!
> 
> After going through the new construction process for over a year, I know when things don't look right. :vs_worry:
> 
> ...


did the driveway ever cure correctly? I have a similar but worse issue.


----------

